# Favorite type of alcoholic drink



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

What type of alcoholic drink is your favourite? I love fruity ciders and cocktails. These are some of my favourites:

woowoo:










and this is the best cider ever in my opinion (but so expensive where I live lol :'()










I also really like brothers Strawberry and mixed pear cider and Jaques fruit cider is pretty good too. Oh and I like sours shots.

What are some of your favourite alcoholic drinks? 

also damn, forgot to put wine down  yeah this poll is fail so just comment lol.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm a forever lover of beer  and wine!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Vodka. Whisky and absinthe are nice at times though.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Not much nicer than a lovely ale. Or a cocktail like a frozen strawberry daiquiri if I'm feeling fruity.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I like rum and vodka when mixed with other stuff. Other than that, I don't really like to drink alcohol.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've never had an alcoholic cider, but in my head they should be good. The cocktails I've had were overly sweet and too strongly alcohol-tasting. I've had smoky beers that were interesting, and I've also had one fairly expensive red wine that was oddly really aphrodisiacal and sort of good. Other than that, I haven't enjoyed many alcoholic beverages.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

My old standby is a good beer. I don't mind wine with a meal, but I don't think I've had a drink of anything since a Christmas party.


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Hennessy Brandy and Beer.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I like beer, also a Vodka + softdrink or juice mix, and some brandy on the rocks. Bourbon used to be my alcohol of choice, but I can't stand the taste of it anymore for some reason.

I don't drink very often at all though. Maybe a few times a year.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Beer and Vodka


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

beer and pina colada! <3


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't like alcohol, it tastes bad, smells bad, and I will never drink it.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Irish Whisky


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know. Anything that has alcohol in it makes me feel like complete crap really fast. I'm pretty sensitive to anything that's supposed to get you drunk or high or whatever. Hell, tea gets me a little high.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This poll isn't very good. Why aren't vodka, gin, etc. separate?


Anyways, I like: 
wine
gin or vodka based cocktails 
shochu, sake, and chuhai
caipirinhas


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Why does whiskey get it's own option but the rest of the spirits are lumped together? Probably Vodka. Absolute vodka.

I've tried absinthe once for the novelty and was mostly disappointed.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweet, sugary cocktails that are terrible for me.. Margaritas and Bellinis. 

I also like warm sake.


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

long island ice tea


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

champagne


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Reinah said:


> long island ice tea


No way!! Just the smell of that makes me nauseous. It's like a guaranteed hangover.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

drinking roughly a cup of water per drink practically eliminates hangovers. this is common knowledge right?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

whattothink said:


> drinking roughly a cup of water per drink practically eliminates hangovers. this is common knowledge right?


That does not work for me. And I certainly won't drink that much water when at a party or a club. I'd have to pee every 20 minutes if I did.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

komorikin in a bottle. it would have a crisp taste to it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Malibu, but I've never been drinking at a bar before so I don't know about all the others.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm a whiskey guy, though I appreciate a good beer. I usually have both together in truth


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I appreciate a good beer


'Good beer' is a good oxymoron lol (I hate 99% of beer)

I usually get jack and cokes but I've had other mixed drinks that taste better than that


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

VipFuj said:


> 'Good beer' is a good oxymoron lol (I hate 99% of beer)
> 
> I usually get jack and cokes but I've had other mixed drinks that taste better than that


Beer is like wine, you gotta go through a lot to find the gems. If you just buy the name brands you always here about you'll usually not get very far with it.

I'm not much for generic mixed drinks. Rum or rye & cokes, rye & ginger, 7 & 7, etc. I'd rather my whiskey neat or on the rocks.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

mixed fruity girly drinks


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Tanya1 said:


> Lots of people say that, I don't get hangovers really and water always goes right through me so I'd be spending half the night in the toilet if I did that


If I'm just hanging out, I'll do that. But yeah, if I'm at a club or party then no.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Vodka. I haven't drank every drink out there, but the taste is usually gross with all of them. Beer is disgusting, Vodka straight is gross, wine is gross. Can't win, so I just mix them up.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

All of the above.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Beer, I don't drink any hard liquor it gives me heart burn and the worst hangovers. But I hardly ever drink.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Campari is the nuts with soda water and lemon.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

All alcohol tastes awful, but I'm getting drunk on brandy as we speak. I've never had it before but I had planned to get drunk today and I was going to get rum, but then I saw brandy which had the same alcohol content and was a dollar cheaper. So I'm getting wasted on brandy, mother****ers. It tastes smooth and comforting and happiness and grammatically non-caring.



enfield said:


> komorikin in a bottle. it would have a crisp taste to it.


Agreed 100%. I would totally drink 40% komorikun. She is a female and a comforting presence to my apey corporal presence. I hope that comment isn't construed as sexual harassment or anything because I've lost all discernment because of the aforementioned 40% komorikun - I mean brandy. I can't even remember. :eyes

EDIT: I said 40% because the brandy and/or komorikun I'm drinking is 40% alcohol by volume. But I would drink 100% if that were possible.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

komorikun said:


> No way!! Just the smell of that makes me nauseous. It's like a guaranteed hangover.





Ape in space said:


> All alcohol tastes awful, but I'm getting drunk on brandy as we speak. I've never had it before but I had planned to get drunk today and I was going to get rum, but then I saw brandy which had the same alcohol content and was a dollar cheaper. So I'm getting wasted on brandy, mother****ers. It tastes smooth and comforting and happiness and grammatically non-caring.
> 
> Agreed 100%. I would totally drink 40% komorikun. She is a female and a comforting presence to my apey corporal presence. I hope that comment isn't construed as sexual harassment or anything because I've lost all discernment because of the aforementioned 40% komorikun - I mean brandy. I can't even remember. :eyes
> 
> EDIT: I said 40% because the brandy and/or komorikun I'm drinking is 40% alcohol by volume. But I would drink 100% if that were possible.


her corporeality is nice, isn't it. i want to touch it. and touch it, and touch it.

^ i hope that comment isn't construed as sexual harassment of anything because my mind is heavily intoxicated by this komorikun girl i mean drink.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ape in space said:


> All alcohol tastes awful, but I'm getting drunk on brandy as we speak. I've never had it before but I had planned to get drunk today and I was going to get rum, but then I saw brandy which had the same alcohol content and was a dollar cheaper. So I'm getting wasted on brandy, mother****ers. It tastes smooth and comforting and happiness and grammatically non-caring.


Well if you just buy cheap alcohol of course it's going to taste awful.


----------



## mani1234 (Sep 13, 2013)

I love beer and wine..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Brandy.
Jack Daniel.
Porto.
And beer sometimes.



Ape in space said:


> but I'm getting drunk on brandy as we speak. I've never had it before but I had planned to get drunk today and I was going to get rum, but then I saw brandy which had the same alcohol content and was a dollar cheaper. So I'm getting wasted on brandy, mother****ers. It tastes smooth and comforting and happiness and grammatically non-caring.


Brandy taste great. My grandfather drank a glass of Brandy every night. Just one glass while relaxing on his rocking chair. I used to steal some from his bottle when no one was looking.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I mainly drink rum and whiskey and listen to my skull.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Whiskey 'cause it gets the job done quickly.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Hm.. Well I'd usually say beer because it's really the only alcohol I'll drink without eating something, but I've always loved sparkling wine the most. It makes everything special.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I like vodka and rum. Mojitos and vodka tonics. Boring. 

I "tried" getting into whiskey, but there's no way I can drink that without making a face like my whole throat is being burnt off.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

HustleRose said:


> Whiskey 'cause it gets the job done quickly.


That is why i also prefer strong alcohol. Doesn't waste time and gets you high faster than you can spell the name on the label.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

moose pee.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

margaritas para el triunfo!


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Campari with soda is really nice. It has an acquired taste though.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Blue Hawaiians are my favorite drink! So yummy made with blue curaco, white rum and pinnaple juice. I only drink maybe twice a year but I always have one of those when I do


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Thanks to the kind of parents I have I was drinking beer as a toddler, and also I come from a brewery town so I think I'm kind of biased. I have a hard time counting it as an alcoholic drink, but I guess it would be my favourite just from familiarity.

I like wine, gin and tonic and vodka tonic because I'm very boring. Cider is okay in itself, but it reminds me too much of attempts at socialising in my early teens, or being stuck at home with my grandma when I was in primary school drinking with her while she watched her soaps. I think this is beginning to make my family sound really dysfunctional. Whisky is a taste that I'm trying to acquire, but I haven't got there yet. I hate brandy. Baileys is literally the worst thing ever. Actually, liquers in general are gross to me.

I don't really drink very much anyway.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Alcoholic ginger beer. 
It's the only one I can stomach drinking, and that's solely due to the fact I love a good, fiery ginger beer.


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cider, wine and most spirits including absinthe is what I drink. Not keen on fruity cocktails myself but I do like pina colada though. I drink martinis a lot aswell.


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Gin and tonic with a splash of olive juice. 

Tastiest thing I have ever tasted.


----------



## Hanalila (Jun 30, 2012)

I like wine, and sometimes vodka.

I really shouldn't be drinking though! But um.... :bah


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't drink and never will.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Only four people voted for cider?!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

HustleRose said:


> Whiskey 'cause it gets the job done quickly.


 nice avatar...yes I drink jameson mostly with a splash of lemon an lime flavour lemonade, or on the rocks, sometimes a bottle beer aswell, corona mayby..I love irish whiskey, jack daniels is ok aswell, not a big fan off scotch, unless its more expensive kind, famous grouse is not too bad...


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I like wine and beer on occasion. Haven't tried most of the other stuff.


----------



## Mushie (Sep 21, 2013)

I actually hate the taste of alcohol, but I do drink a bit too often just to stop thinking I guess... I just hate the way I feel inside and my SA, when I get very drunk it doesn't tear on me that much..
But yeah, my favourites are mojito and alcopops.. To get smashed I just pour down on the vodka..


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Wine is my favorite. I tried some of this, and it was quite delicious.










Beer isn't bad either...


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Virgin pina colada. :teeth


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tequila on the rocks. Just the alc and the ice, no more, no less.


----------

